# Don't give up, you can beat it...



## 17083 (Aug 22, 2005)

I just had a LNF (laproscopic nissen fundoplication last Tuesday, 8/16/2005) and I'm doing quite well. I'm back to semi-solid foods and will have the staples removed later this week from the five incisions from the procedure. I was discharged from the hospital noon the next day. I expect to be back to a normal diet by the middle of this week and hitting the local buffets and steakhouses. I have not taken my Protonix since 8/15/2005 and I have no symptoms of GERD whatsoever. I'm also having pizza and speghetti tonight for dinner.The point is that GERD/Barrett's is manageable. I encourage everyone who suffers from GERD to get themselves into a gastro get an EGD annually. Anyone who is afraid of having one should consider the following. One, in the USA, it's done under anesthesia. You are out for the procedure. They are monitoring your condition and it is considered to be a minor surgery in the USA. There's nothing to worry about. Even though I've had an LNF, I will still have to get one every year for the rest of my life because my condition has evolved into Barrett's esophagus. I will be at risk for esophageal cancer for the rest of my life unless the Barrett's manages to reverse itself. It's possible, but not too common. Fortunately I was proactive with getting myself treated with the best techniques medical science had to offer.I've had chronic heartburn probably all of my life. I remember downing Pepto when I was in secondary school growing up. I've suffered from aspirating my stomach acid which probably is a contributing factor to me being an asthmatic.Be aggressive about getting the treatment you need have this condition resolved once and for all. If getting a LNF is right for you, then by all means do it. Don't be afraid to solicit a few medical opinions. I don't regret my decision. I also had to fire a gastro to get it done because he was wishy washy about schedulilng the preop tests which he should have had done before he generated my referral to the surgeon. Accept no excuses folks, this is your life. If you have to fire your doctor Donald Trump does on the Apprentice, do it. GERD is not a matter of something that's a nuisance, it can kill you if it evolves into cancer.Don't let the following story happen to you Jim's journey with esophageal cancer.Be proactive about your health because no one else will.


----------

